# Solar Eclipse 2017



## TimR (Jun 26, 2017)

Keeping fingers crossed for few clouds in north Ga on Aug 21, 2017. 
https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/eclipse-who-what-where-when-and-how
We're in a pretty good zone for about a minute and a half of total solar eclipse, last time for me was only partial as a kid in SE Ohio in 1970. Hope weather cooperates, not sure waiting till 2045 is in the cards.
Will see what kind of "hi quality" pics I can get with iPhone. 
Who's in the line it tracks or traveling to view it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2017)

@woodman6415 aren't you going somewhere to see it? Tony


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 26, 2017)

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 aren't you going somewhere to see it? Tony


Going to Paducah Ky to watch it ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2017)

I wonder how much of it we will see in Michigan?


----------



## TimR (Jun 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wonder how much of it we will see in Michigan?


Greg, take a look at the link. Looks like 75-90 % partial, still pretty good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm goin to Spartansburg/Greenville, SC. Goin directly over one of my dearest friends house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 1, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wonder how much of it we will see in Michigan?



Hoping to see it well! Dang clouds arpund here tho always screw these things up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 3, 2017)

I was planning to travel south from Minnesota to see it. Never seen one before and have heard it is quite spectacular!


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I'm goin to Spartansburg/Greenville, SC. Goin directly over one of my dearest friends house.


Great location! From a percentage state cover, SC seems to have best viewing. Columbia another excellent location.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

close to full where i am at

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> close to full where i am at


Which means you'll be among first to tell us about yours by a couple hours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Chances are it will be clear. August is usually a VERY dry month.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

Heed the warnings about looking at it. Remember one- not 100% but close- as Kid In N. Idaho- neighbor did permanent vision damage...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

I have looked at them through a welding helmet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2017)

I remember many years ago when I was running a landscaping business there was a solar eclipse in the middle of the day, was pretty cool to see things get dark when it was supposed to be bright.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2017)

TimR said:


> Great location! From a percentage state cover, SC seems to have best viewing. Columbia another excellent location.



Columbia is doing a big event fer it.


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Heed the warnings about looking at it. Remember one- not 100% but close- as Kid In N. Idaho- neighbor did permanent vision damage...


Listen to Mike, guys, he's seen 10-15 of these over the last few centuries.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2017)

SENC said:


> Listen to Mike, guys, he's seen 10-15 of these over the last few centuries.



I saved this just for you



 

GRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2017)

At best I may be able to take the day off and travel to my deck... about a 1 minute journey. 
Seriously though I probably will take the opportunity to take the day and relax, unplug and contemplate the complexities of a single malt in perspective with the universe.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 5, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> At best I may be able to take the day off and travel to my deck... about a 1 minute journey.
> Seriously though I probably will take the opportunity to take the day and relax, unplug and contemplate the complexities of a single malt in perspective with the universe.



Sounds like you are going to get pretty serious....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey all, hoping wherever you are that clear skies prevail for viewing the eclipse. Went from 40% rain chance forecast a week ago to sunny skies and just partly cloudy. Currently all I see is blue!


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2017)

All clear here, but we're only getting about 60% coverage. In 7 years there's another that we are in the path of totality for. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2017)

We're supposed to get 85% eclipse but the forecast is cruddy. It's clear right now but of course we're supposed to get T-storms at noon..... I got out the welding helmets for the kids.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 21, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> We're supposed to get 85% eclipse but the forecast is cruddy. It's clear right now but of course we're supposed to get T-storms at noon..... I got out the welding helmets for the kids.



Just be careful with those. You may already know this but NASA says they have to be at least shade 14 and a lot of welding helmets/goggles are not at that level.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lenses-not-suitable-viewing-safely/578679001/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Just be careful with those. You may already know this but NASA says they have to be at least shade 14 and a lot of welding helmets/goggles are not at that level.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lenses-not-suitable-viewing-safely/578679001/



Ken is right- not enough protection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Just be careful with those. You may already know this but NASA says they have to be at least shade 14 and a lot of welding helmets/goggles are not at that level.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lenses-not-suitable-viewing-safely/578679001/



I'll double check mine, I believe I went to a 14 on my helmets after a nasty case of welders burn about 15 years ago. I recall it was a special order lens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 21, 2017)

Pulled my RV 975 miles to be in the direct path ... we are camped at Kentucky Dam Lake campground ... it's packed.... they are starting to close roads and highways in this area ... the gov has estimated 1 in 5 Americans are traveling for the eclipse... 1 in 8 traveling over 100 miles ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2017)

http://www.stgeorgeutah.com/news/ar...rt-the-whole-time-you-are-dying/#.WZr9lyiGOUl

The whole thing is pretty funny- and true...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2017)

Supposed to be about 80% here, they called for clouds but it's clear right now.


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## The100road (Aug 21, 2017)

94% coverage here at my work. The family came out and had a good time.

He was ready to look at the sun but really isn't sure why. Haha.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2017)

One of the neighbor businesses dropped off some eclipse glasses for us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yikes what an anti climax
glad I stayed home

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 21, 2017)

Oregon

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2017)

Didn't get to see it here. Clouds were spittin' on us!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2017)

We've only got a partial, but it looks really cool -- one of my coworkers bought a quality set of eclipse-grade glasses and is lending them to anyone who asks.


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2017)

Heard on the radio:

It's so hot in Texas God turned half the sun off!

Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2017)

The local tv group in my town have been live streaming to Facebook -- here's my phone snap of their feed (yes, I could have used screen-grab but a cell-phone photo of a laptop screen showing a tv camera feed sounds much safer ) This is about as much coverage as we got here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 21, 2017)

Groovy... 98% here. At almost full just a sliver on the left which moved to the top and then down the right side as it passed.
Wife noticed the shadows of leaves on a dogwood on the asphalt (did not show on the grass).
Trunk was pretty straight but the leaf shadows were all crescent shape.
Looks like shadows you may expect from ferns. A lot more detail in person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> Wife noticed the shadows of leaves on a dogwood on the asphalt (did not show on the grass).


Every gap between the leaves is acting as a pin-hole camera, projecting an image of the crescent sun onto the ground

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 21, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes what an anti climax
> glad I stayed home



Yea it wasnt that impressive here either lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 21, 2017)

Not too exciting from Florida.


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 21, 2017)

Best I could do with the stupid phone lol

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's one of the first ones I got to check out from the camera today

Reactions: Way Cool 16


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 21, 2017)

Full eclipse was really cool here .. we had solar glasses but the park police came through 30 mins before giving out free ones to those that didn't have any ... thought that was very cool thing to do

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Aug 21, 2017)

Excellent full totality from home with sisters family visiting. There was one threatening cloud but it stayed clear well before and after. The corona was most amazing 2 mins of surrealness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2017)

I attempted a few cell phone pictures between bids on government auction for a set of harrows for the old man, got some interesting pictures, but don't know if the camera does this anytime you take pictures of the sun, or just during an eclipse. And, I did steal the harrows... Older set of Massey Ferguson harrows, 6 1/2' in decent shape for their age, now I just got to drive to Tampa tomorrow and get them! SO... 8 hours on the road tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2017)

It was really cool here in Greenville SC area. Corona was worth the trip!! And visiting with good friends!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Here is the best I could get with my cell phone. I was amazed at the number of people who just stopped what they were doing and passed around those glasses. Even more amazing was the number of idiots that just looked up and quieted and said "I don't see nutting special" 
Tweaked the exposure a bit for clarity. It want that dark here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Here's one of the first ones I got to check out from the camera today
> 
> View attachment 132983



Matt - You need to sell that photo to CNN....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 21, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Matt - You need to sell that photo to CNN....



Hah! It's not that great, way too much noise in this one.

Working on processing these full corona shots. This one was a 9 shot exposure combination to get the full diameter of the corona in one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2017)

I had lots of clouds here, so there was nothing to see...


----------



## TimR (Aug 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I had lots of clouds here, so there was nothing to see...


Ugh, sorry to hear that. A good friend of mine 25 mins away also too cloudy to see corona.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2017)

Matt those are great pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 21, 2017)

vegas was clouded in and raining. something we rarely get. couldn't see even the slightest hint of an eclipse. glad i didn't travel


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Matt those are great pics!



Thank you very much! It was a lot of fun and I'm very thankful that the lurking clouds where we were stayed away just long enough. 

One more pic for you guys and I'm going to have to call it a night lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2017)

Excellent photography Matt! @cabomhn 

One of our staff photographers specializes in aircraft flying in front of the moon ... today he got an Airbus A380 in front of the partially-eclipsed sun LINK to his blog

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Excellent photography Matt! @cabomhn
> 
> One of our staff photographers specializes in aircraft flying in front of the moon ... today he got an Airbus A380 in front of the partially-eclipsed sun LINK to his blog


That is extremely cool, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Excellent photography Matt! @cabomhn
> 
> One of our staff photographers specializes in aircraft flying in front of the moon ... today he got an Airbus A380 in front of the partially-eclipsed sun LINK to his blog


Unbelievable shot! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2017)

Love the pics Matt!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ClintW (Aug 22, 2017)

Drove down to Nebraska to see the totality zone. Never seen a solar eclipse before. Even though it was cloudy, it was still breathtaking. I couldn't believe how dark it got for a few minutes! Got a few decent photos. Mainly just laid there in amazement to watch it. Will have to travel to see a few more for sure now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

